# molly fish



## elango (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello BROTHER AND SISTERS ! And Good Morning To All.i Am New To This Site. And I Dont Know How To Navigate It. I Am Learning. I Have A Big Problem Pls Help Me.some Of Them Asked The Full Details For Giving Solution. Here It Is,
I Have 150 Litres Cement Tank Which Contains Now 5 Black Mollies, 5 Yellow Mollies, 5 White Molllies, 1 Red Sword And 75 Days Older 50 Fries.This tank has been set for 3 months. And I Have A Heater Which Has The Capicity Of 250w. I Picked Many Pebbles From The River And Placed Under The Tank. Till Now More Than 50 Mollies Have Died.i Have Seen Some Mollies Become Thinner And Thinner And Die. I Treated With Itch Medicine Which I Bought From Local Pet Shop. But Every Day Two Or Three Mollies Die Regularly. Here The Climate Is So Chilly.
I Have Another Plastic Container Which Fully Contains Algae. In This Plastic Container I Have 100 Fries Which Is Growing Very Well Which Means There Is No Problem In Water(the Same Water I Used For Cement Tank). I Used Bore Water. I Have Maintained Water Temp. At 30 C Which Means There Is No Problem In Temperature. I Have Many Doubts
1. Is Cement Tank Suitable For Mollies ? 
2. I Have Heared That Dont Change Water When The Climate Is Chilly.because It Affects Fish. Is It Right?
3.during Rainy Season Many Molly Will Die. Is It Correct?
I Want Know The Correct Reason. I Have Given Full Information. If It Needs More, I Will Give Required Information. please help me to keep my mollies alive. prefer some basic medicines to use whether the problem is there or not? what is the reasonable death rate?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

That is around 40 gallon tank. Mollies can be pretty big fish, at least 3 to 4 inches. Yes of course you need to change your water, even in winter. They breath oxygen out of water and also go to the bathroom in it. That causes an ammonia build up that can be toxic. Three months is also a very young tank. Perhaps you can read about the nitrogen cycle? 

I am not sure what a cement tank is. Is it outside? Is it made out of cement? Cured cement is probably okay to keep fish in. 

Mollies are live bearers and will have thousands of babies, so you cannot keep them all. I know it sounds harsh, but even people who breed oriental koi and expensive fish only save a few from each birth. Since you have 16 fish in a 40 gallon, you are probably at your maximum without the fry. Often people will keep mollies or guppies to have free feeder fish for other fish. Once again, it sounds harsh, but in nature, 98% of the fry would be eaten by frogs, birds and other fish. Survival rate for baby fish is not high.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you have a filter? You may be experiencing a die off due to lack of beneficial bacteria. I know thai breeders house bettas in cement containers so it is most likely not that. 

Thinner and thinner is usually wasting disease or internal parasites in which case antaparasitic medications would be needed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How often do you change water?
Can you do test on the water?
ammonia?
nitrite?
nitrate?
Wonder about filtering also?


----------



## elango (Dec 23, 2014)

I change water every week. I dont have any instruments to check water. But i have a plastic container which has 100 fries has no problem .. i am using the same water for a cement tank and for a plastic container.i dont have any filter


----------



## elango (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you for your replies.please find a problem and give some medicenes name and explain how to use


----------

